# No turning back after 51killer.tcl?



## klgood1 (Oct 21, 2002)

Recently, my main HDVR2 died on me, so I swapped out the hard drive with a new one, thinking that would solve the problem. Turns out, it wasn't the hard drive, because the new one wouldn't boot up, either.

So, I zippered the original drive, put it in my other HDVR2, thinking I could then MRV the recordings off of it, but didn't realize that you can't play the recordings back on a different box. I ran 51killer to get rid of the nag screen, and thought I'd just move on from there & clear & delete everything.

But then, I had the great idea that maybe it was the power supply that died in my tivo, so I bought a used box for $25 on ebay, swapped out the power supplies, and viola, my tivo's back in action.

After booting up, however, I got a #51 error again, even though the original drive is back in the box it came from. So, I'm assuming that running 51killer will hose your recordings, unless it was hacked to begin with -- correct? Is there any way to undo that & save my recordings? I'm already guessing the answer...


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

if you're putting the drive back in the tivo it came out of, the encryption keys (after resetting with 51killer) SHOULD match up again and you ought to be able to play the recordings back. 
This is a BIG reason I love my hacked tivos. Pull a drive, swap it, back in business. I had to do this when a tuner died in my HDVR2 a couple months ago.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Did you make a backup of the drive when you first started all this? You could just restore that backup and start from scratch.


----------



## klgood1 (Oct 21, 2002)

Gunny,

I thought it would work, also, but it won't. Probably because the existing recordings were made BEFORE I zippered it. It's all the original hardware, except for a new power supply.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

there are 3 elements to the show encryption in a tivo... 51killer resets one of those (that is found on the HD)... if you had made a mfstool backup before playing, it would be possible to pull the key off that, but it doesn't sound like you did, so I'm afraid those recordings are unrecoverable.


----------



## klgood1 (Oct 21, 2002)

I didn't copy all the recordings, but I did backup the OS and put it on a new drive to test the backup. I didn't get around to expanding it, because at that point, I realized my original drive wasn't the problem. Could I get the key from that backup, or would I have had to copy all the recordings?


----------



## whiteviperx (May 1, 2006)

How do you use the 51killer.tcl on a series 1 tivo?

SAT-T60
40 GB
120 GB
V. 3.5


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

AFAIK, 51killer.tcl works fine on both S1 and S2 tivos... just mark it executable (if it isn't already) and run it


----------



## gsr (Sep 30, 2002)

Gunnyman said:


> This is a BIG reason I love my hacked tivos. Pull a drive, swap it, back in business. I had to do this when a tuner died in my HDVR2 a couple months ago.


This is good to hear. One of my HR10-250's card readers decided to die on me last weekend. This HR10-250 has been hacked with the Zipper, so encryption is disabled. DTV is sending me a replacement unit and I'll have to send the defective one back to them. Assuming they actually send my an HR10-250 and not an HR20-700, my plan is to put the original drive back, which has been set aside for just such a need, into the bad HR10-250 and put the upgraded / hacked drives (a 250GB and a 500GB) into the new unit. Since encrpytion is disabled, I should be good to go, right?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

should indeed be good to go.


----------

